# How The Body Works



## marybi (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi. I'm new here. My name is Mary Biederstadt. I'm looking for info concerning pelvic health for me and my six sisters. We all have constipation problems, a few have crohn's symptoms. Some at differant times of the month, some all the time. Two of my sisters have pelvic prolapse, and I have recently became aware of my own prolapse.My question is - has anyone on this forum had experience with the psoas muscles in connection with pelvic issues? I write a blog about muscle pain and disfunction, mostly about stretching the psoas muscles. I've done lots of researching on the internet for help and advice. I've helped myself immensly, but still occasionally get a severe pinching pain while urinating.I eat no sugar, no white flour, no processed foods, etc... Basically lower carb, with lots of vegetables and fruits.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## marybi (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to ask, does nobody have this problem? Off and on? Very painful when flow first starts?Maybe I put this in the wrong place.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Mary welcome to the site!While I have not personally experienced pelvic muscle issues, I do know that problems in pelvic muscles can affect bowel movements. For some people when the muscles aren't strong enough to hold the BM's, they can have diarrhea. For others when the muscles aren't collaborating well, they can have constipation problems. I have known people who use pelvic muscle excercises (in therapy) to successfully treat their D. Would it be possible to talk to a dr. or therapist to see if there's similar excercises for C?And yes, IBS pain and other symptoms can become worse about a week or so before and also during period. Many believe it is hormone related -- the bowel symptoms are brought on by hormones and come together with period pain. A lot of people can find some relieve from taking hot showers, using a heating pad, and drinking ginger tea. I have this issue with the IBS getting much worse before/during period, too. Personally, I use a combination of Japanese black sugar (not so sugary at all) and sometimes diced ginger to make a tea, and also reflexology to ease the pain.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think I met someone that thought a lot of people may need to stretch the psoas muscle, but I don't really remember why they were promoting it or what problems it was supposed to help. I know there are a few stretches for it and assume like any other skeletal muscle group that if it is too tight it can cause trouble.


----------

